# Superventricular Tachycardia



## Serendipity (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi!

Yesterday I had an episode of very fast heartbeats with nausea, dizzyness, chest pain and shaking. I was at work and when it started and spent 30 minutes trying to relax and help it to go down. I was averaging 130bpm sitting at my desk and 195bpm when I walked. I finally decided to tell a co-worker who then saw me white as a sheet and shaking and called an ambulance. At that point I was shaking uncontrollably and my heart rate was up to 200+bpm. By the time the paramedics got there I was back down to 130 and they were able to get a little activity on the EKG. Of course when I got to the hospital it was down to 90-110, then totally fine. They ran their usual tests and came back with a random SVT episode.

So, now I am left wondering if this has anything to do with my thyroid and hashi's. They did a TSH test in the ER but didn't give me any results and I haven't heard from my doctors at all. Last check my TSH was at .48 and I've been feeling fine. I was light headed the other day and blacked out when I stood up, but other than that nothing unusual going on.

Thanks!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Serendipity said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yesterday I had an episode of very fast heartbeats with nausea, dizzyness, chest pain and shaking. I was at work and when it started and spent 30 minutes trying to relax and help it to go down. I was averaging 130bpm sitting at my desk and 195bpm when I walked. I finally decided to tell a co-worker who then saw me white as a sheet and shaking and called an ambulance. At that point I was shaking uncontrollably and my heart rate was up to 200+bpm. By the time the paramedics got there I was back down to 130 and they were able to get a little activity on the EKG. Of course when I got to the hospital it was down to 90-110, then totally fine. They ran their usual tests and came back with a random SVT episode.
> 
> ...


I take it you are not on any medication for thyroid? What criteria was used to diagnose you w/Hashimoto's? When will you be finding out if your nodule is big enough for FNA?

What a shame this happened to you; you must have been pretty scared. I know I would have been. And yes; I have been there and done that. I now have a damaged heart because of it.


----------



## Serendipity (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't give all the info on me. I am currently on 100mcg of Levothroid, increased from 50 to 88 to now 100.

Past TSH was 3.98
Current TSH (Oct) .48

In Feb my TPO AB was:
result range
TPO AB	>1000	< 35 -

My Endo doesn't do any test other than TSH.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Well you need your free's tested. T4 & T3. Sounds like a hashitoxicosis episode to me, but I am no doctor. I just know I had ALOT of those same issues when I was first diagnosed with hashi's.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had lots of that too when I had my thyroid. You should really get a TSI test.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Serendipity said:


> Sorry, I didn't give all the info on me. I am currently on 100mcg of Levothroid, increased from 50 to 88 to now 100.
> 
> Past TSH was 3.98
> Current TSH (Oct) .48
> ...


It might be a good idea to find a doc who will do the proper tests once in a while. You do need Free T3 and Free T4 as per another poster's suggestion.

And TSI as per Joplin's suggestion. That TPO Ab is really high too! TPO Ab is only "suggestive" of a myriad of things.

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, Serendipity-- Sorry this is going on with you. I had racing heart issues, but not bad rhythms, really. It sounds like other people here had similar episodes with their thyroid, so it is worth pushing for the TSI and the FT3 and 4. I also think it would be worth it to look into other kinds of heart screening, like a holter monitor. My husband has a cardiomyopathy and his onset was like this...unexplained episode that was mostly gone by the time we got him to the ER. The next time it happened, it was more sustained and we were able to get some of the activity on an EKG, which helped narrow it down, and further episodes led us to an eventual diagnosis. There are lots of things that can happen to the electrical system of the heart and they can be thyroid related or an arrhythmia for other reasons, and a good primary care doctor should help you rule out the latter if your thyroid function tests don't reveal anything obvious.

Your coworker was right to call 911 and you should talk to your doc about protocol should another episode occur. I know you probably don't want the ambulance showing up all the time, especially if the arrhythmia resolves on its own, but getting the episode captured on EKG, especially now that they have one to compare it to, could be reveal important details about the rhythm.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Serindipity, yes i thought i was dying with the palps when i was first diagnosed before the medication took effect,its frghtening,
You mention that you were dizzy when you stood up, if you have low blood pressure and lower back pain I would be suspicious that your adrenals may be under pressure too.
hope you feel better soon,


----------

